# skimmed goat milk for yogurt?



## ohiogoatgirl (Aug 27, 2010)

i make butter and chees from my goats milk. i have a seperator and tend then end up with "skim milk" that i never seem to be able to use fast enough.

my seperator is set so that the "skim milk" actually comes out more like a bit better then "whole" store bought milk. at least flavor wise to my family it seems that way.

i'm wondering if i could make yogurt from it?

i have my first test jar of my first ever yogurt now incubating. i'm so excited about it and time seems to be passing really slowly. 
anyhow, i already am reading that goat milk tends to be runny yogurt anyways. i didnt add any thickeners or anything at all to my first test batch. just the milk and culture. so depending on how it turns out i may try adding gelatin to it.

and i'm guessing that if i tried making yogurt with my "skim" goat milk that i would definitely need to add gelatin to it for thickening because it will have less good stuff in it for making the yogurt.

think this is something to try or no?
thanks!


----------



## Dreaming2Loudly (Apr 19, 2007)

Just now finished my postings on facebook for my yogurt experiment. Did 4 different jars and 2 were with skimmed milk. You can read about it here http://www.facebook.com/pages/Mystic-Hollow-Farm/260067796765


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Aug 27, 2010)

awesome! i "like"d the page and did some comments. very cool!


----------

